# Kuwait weekly Herf



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is a picture from a couple weeks ago from our weekly Saturday night herf in Kuwait. If anyone else is ever coming through here on the way to the other parts of the big sandbox shoot me a message. Maybe we can hook up for a smoke.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Looks like a good time you guys earned it! Thank you for your service.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like a nice bunch of fellas - Enjoy those smokes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Enjoy the cigars and the break.

You guys deserve it. Thanks for all you do over there.


----------

